# New young trainer



## pchamer (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey everybody i just wanted some advice from the more experienced of you guys. Im new to the business but have been working with problem horses and problem riders for a while now. but I'm young and now looking to make this an actual business. Up until this point I have been riding for free just happy to get the chance to put my name out there and get some references and happy horse owners behind me. I have quite a few and for the first time I took a horse that I don't own but was sought out as a trainer to a show and we did really well as did the family i was helping. 
I was wondering if I should start charging and what I should charge. One of my owners asked me what I charge and I told her that I am working on building my reputation and if she felt inclined i would take any amount of a tip or what she felt comfortable giving me. Is that an acceptable answer? I am a barn manager and camp councilor and still in college so it's not my only means of income. but any opinions, advice or tips would be nice Thankyou


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

It is pretty hard to tell what you are worth over the internet. In general, young/inexperienced trainers tend to charge 60-75% of what the better local trainers charge. 
At the end of the day though, the market decides what you are worth, just as in any other industry.


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

As an aside, the horse market, in general, is not doing very well and so it will be a tough time to start off. Stay with it, do it right, work hard, don't get discouraged easily!


----------

